# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > О нас >  Опрос: сколько Вам лет?

## Asteriks

*На подходе Новый год. И хотя нашему форуму нет ещё и года, он хочет знать свой возраст. Сколько нам лет? Ответьте на вопрос, выбрав один из вариантов ответа, а если есть желание и это не очень секретно, отпишитесь в теме. Спасибо!*

----------


## Akasey

пока что 26

----------


## Irina

Мне 38

----------


## Jemal

А мне 19

----------


## Marusja

21....

----------


## ignat

Мне 16-ть. И ничего тут страшного нету, чтобы не признаваться)))

----------


## Sanych

А мне 34 кто не знал

----------


## Asteriks

А я скрываю свой возраст. Мне ...4.

----------


## Akasey

Саныч тебе 34?!?!?!?! Ужос какой молодой!!!

----------


## vova230

такой старый, что и можно уже было забыть сколько.

----------


## HARON

> такой старый, что и можно уже было забыть сколько.


Ещё больше.

----------


## BiZ111

*22 нам*

----------


## PatR!oT

22

----------

